# Seminary?



## Andrew Gordon (Apr 3, 2010)

So I'm interested to hear from some seminarians and ministers about what the Lord used in their lives to call their attention to their gifts and to lead them to seminary and the ministry. I am currently in a transitioning period in my life and the thought of seminary absolutely excites me. On the other hand, the thought of missions absolutely excites me as well (of course both by God's grace). I would deeply appreciate any feedback on what you have personally experienced as far as the Lord's leading in your life. Thanks!


----------



## Grafted In (Apr 3, 2010)

Andrew Gordon said:


> So I'm interested to hear from some seminarians and ministers about what the Lord used in their lives to call their attention to their gifts and to lead them to seminary and the ministry.


The Church! What do the elders of your church advise you regarding your gifts? And, as far as I am concerned, whether or not you minister the gospel in your backyard or you go oversees with the gospel, you are a going to be a minister of the gospel who will need to have an ascertainable call and as much theological training as possible. 

God bless you as you seek to make him known!


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi Andrew,

This is a good question. 

Have you read Ed Clowney's Called to Ministry?

The Bookstore at WSC: Called to the Ministry by Clowney, Edmund

That would be a good start. When I first started talking about entering pastoral ministry a seasoned pastor gave me a copy of this to read. 

In my case God graciously provided good leadership from experienced pastors. They were patient with me and encouraged me. They gave me opportunities to test my gifts and calling. I'm thankful for fellows like Vern Pollema, Warren Embree, Ron McKenzie, Don Treick, Norm Hoeflinger and others who were mentors to me. I gained a gradual sense that I was being called to pastoral ministry as I watched them and as I studied and had occasional opportunities to teach catechism classes and later to exhort as a sem student.

You can hear the stories of some of our faculty who discuss their call to the ministry in Office Hours. That might be encouraging.

Listen here:

Westminster Audio | Office Hours - Get to know WSC faculty

Page down to hear the interviews with Bob Godfrey, Mike Horton, and other faculty as they discuss their call to ministry.

If we can help, give us a call at 760 480 8484

Here are some posts that deal with some related themes.


----------



## Andrew Gordon (Apr 7, 2010)

Thank you so much! I will definitely check out Clowney's book, and the other link.


----------

